# Kaplan Diploma of Financial Services (Financial Planning)



## tines (28 May 2011)

ANyone out there studying this course or completed? Just stared and loking for study buddy or general guidence. Long time no study-any help appreciated


----------



## VSntchr (29 May 2011)

tines said:


> ANyone out there studying this course or completed? Just stared and loking for study buddy or general guidence. Long time no study-any help appreciated




will be starting in july probably..


----------



## lukeymacca (30 May 2011)

Im keen on doing this also.. still deciding on who to study with though.

Whats everybody planning to get from this course? Are you all interesting in becoming financial advisers or are you doing it for personal knowledge.


----------



## Risk Chaser (31 May 2011)

Currently on my last subject, hopefully can finish before 30th June. I find the assignments harder than the exams which are multiple choice and open book.


----------



## Russell (31 May 2011)

When I have the money I will be considering signing up for this. For people who have done the course or are near completion: how did you find it?



lukeymacca said:


> Whats everybody planning to get from this course? Are you all interesting in becoming financial advisers or are you doing it for personal knowledge.




I'm currently working in the Approvals department for a finance company. I'm doing it for personal knowledge and hopefully to make a career of it in the future, as I find my current position somewhat monotonous now.


----------



## ausmn (23 November 2011)

Risk Chaser said:


> Currently on my last subject, hopefully can finish before 30th June. I find the assignments harder than the exams which are multiple choice and open book.




i have just got my result of assignement. i have to resubmit Question 4. I am doing with Kaplan financial planning service first module. Could you help? and i have to do the online exam in December . Many thanks


----------



## angelcg (13 January 2014)

Hi, I'm thinking in enrol to this course, but I can't decide when yet. Is there any manual or book that I could have a look before starting? Thanks.


----------

